# Love Lace and Warm & Cozy Haul



## iaisha26 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's what I got...




Hypnotizing E/S
Love Lave E/S
Intricate L/S
Utterly Discrete L/G
Icescape L/G
Light Affair N/P

Warm & Cozy



Modelette E/S
MulledCider E/S
Nuture S/S
Warm & Cozy S/S
Relaxed S/S
By Candlelight MSF
Comfort MSF
Spiced Tea L/S
3N L/G


----------



## Folie (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice haul. I want those shadesticks. lol


----------



## taina007 (Dec 20, 2009)

ohhh, nice choices, i can't wait to make my haul on these collections!


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2009)

great haul! i'm so excited to haul some goodies from these collections myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy them all!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 20, 2009)

Great haul, I can't wait to order my W&C stuff!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 20, 2009)

i love this collection!  i tried to control myself but i couldn't!  i got nurture, both msf & modelette.  enjoy your goodies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice haul! I cannot wait to order 4 eyeshadows from Love Lace and some things from Warm & Cozy.


----------



## m_3 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Haul! Warm and Cozy looks like a perfect collection for WOC


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Sass (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful!  What do you think about those MSFs?  I am NC45 / NC50...do they work ok?


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 21, 2009)

i want those shadesticks! Enjoy your haul


----------



## okayma (Dec 21, 2009)

MSFs!!!  Very nice haul! ^_^


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures! I'm sure the colors will look lovely on you.

W & C colors look so pretty all together.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Beautiful!  What do you think about those MSFs?  I am NC45 / NC50...do they work ok?_

 

Idk if it helps but I'm NC40 (I used to be NC42), and I LOVE Comfort.  Originally I was really excited for By Candlelight but when I saw Comfort in person I knew I had to have it...I think they're WOC friendly but that's just IMO...


----------



## fintia (Dec 22, 2009)

is comfort too shimery? or can u say that it would be as shimmery as a mineralize blush? I can do a lot of shimmer on my cheeks.. because of my pores


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 22, 2009)

i actually think its a lot less shimmery!  its more of a bronzer..i get a nice glow.  when i use soft & gentle or smooth merge its like glitter exploded on my face.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

I love those shadows!


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 15, 2010)

enjoy your haul


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice Haul. Both of these collections where awsome.


----------



## krijsten (Jan 15, 2010)

Shadesticks!11

Nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## Purple (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice haul! enjoy it!


----------

